# Antique-Locks The Forum > Patent & Propriety Locks >  GIBBONS 6 LEVER SAFE LOCK

## John Hare

I have posted this lock because it features 6 levers and a simple ward on a safe lock.
The bolt is stamped Gibbons Wolverhampton and has the serial 173 B on it.

I do not know anything else about this lock, or the date of Manunufacture - all ideas welcome!

The lock body is bent steel and size is approx 72mm x 82 mm

Hope you enjoy!

John

----------

